# New Giant Bowery



## largegiant04 (Jun 23, 2004)

Today my Giant Bowery was at work so I built it up. It is a XL, but I need to get a much shorter stem, due to my long legs and short torso. on the first ride was fun. I am not sure if I want to keep the standard brake hoods, might just want a normal lever on the tops for the front brake. I will have to take pictures soon.---Andrew


----------



## largegiant04 (Jun 23, 2004)

Here are the pictures. I dont really like the color and the way the Giant logo looks sprayed on, other than that I love it...oh and I need to get clipless pedals for it too.


----------



## iherald (Oct 13, 2005)

how much was it, if I may ask.


----------



## largegiant04 (Jun 23, 2004)

iherald I sent you a PM.

I just noticed the paint in the room kind of matches the bike.


----------



## wongsifu_mk (Mar 5, 2002)

largegiant04 said:


> Here are the pictures. I dont really like the color and the way the Giant logo looks sprayed on…


Different strokes, I guess. I dig it. Really. Has a BMX attitude about it. Something diff. than all the pretty (hey, I like <a href="http://homepage.mac.com/tedrobledo/PhotoAlbum40.html">"pretty"</a> too) track bikes from Bianchi, Trek, KHS etc. Sure, the name and paint is trying REALLY hard, but in the end, at least it isn't another glossy bike.

Oops, maybe after that BMX comment you hate it more…


----------



## Keepthemdead (Oct 24, 2006)

Very cool bike, I'm really thinking of getting one,
mind if I ask two questions is it "heavier"?( read in another forum that it was heavy,
particularly in the bars ) and I noticed you got an xl , I'm 6'1 with regular length arms
(as in I don't wear tall shirts or jacktes) in your opinon should I also get an Xl?
cheers


----------



## largegiant04 (Jun 23, 2004)

Ktd- I dont know what to suggest, my inseam is about 34-35ish and i am 6"1.5" 150lbs. My torso is short but my arms are lengthy. I think i would have to jack the seat way up there if i got the Large. But as a result i needed a 75-80mm stem possibly a no set-back seat post 'cause the seat is all the way forward. Hopefully there will be a break in the cold weather so i can go on a "real" ride.
--Andrew


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

Good pick!

The Boweries are rock solid and sweet riding bikes for real city/commuting duty. I have a silver 06 that I keep around for errands and short jaunts where I have to lock it up to a meter.

It rides much smoother over rough streets compared to my previous fixie, an 05 Bianchi Pista. I attribute it to the fatter 26c tires and perhaps the solid heavy steel blade fork.


----------



## largegiant04 (Jun 23, 2004)

i guy that i work with has the '06 model. i would pick that over the green, but i am currently repainting it right now. It is a really fun bike to ride.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*I just got one today too...*

it's an 06 model, the LBS couldnt' get an 07. I'm going to get a set of bullhorn bars, tri brake levers and Continental Contact 28mm tires. I want to use it on dirt roads as well, and I think the 28s with a little more tread will workout better. I rode it for abourt 45 min tonight and totally dig it. I had to get a large, and I thought I'd gotten a size too big, but once I was on it, I really dig it!!! I'm thinking of getting it painted orange with white panels with Giant in black.


----------



## Bunter (Jun 1, 2007)

Does anybody know how the tire clearance in on the Bowery? ie, what are the largest tires you could squeeze on it?


----------



## tj90 (Jun 5, 2002)

I like the olive drab over the 06! Nice touch with the "naked" aluminum rear dropout. What is up with your seat position?


----------



## jparman (Apr 18, 2006)

Mine is on the way. Closeout from '06, they only had smalls left. Luckily that is exactly my size. Can't wait to get on to it as this will be my first fixie in almost 10 years. I currently plan on using it for my 18 mile commute to and from work as I am currently using a CAAD8 with full DA locked up with a $15 dollar cable lock... needless to say I do not feel too comfortable with that situation.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*32mm*

A friend of mine is running 32 road tires... I just ordered some Continental Contacts size 28c


----------



## Bunter (Jun 1, 2007)

Mosovich said:


> A friend of mine is running 32 road tires... I just ordered some Continental Contacts size 28c


Cool. Now, bear with me, I'm a mountain bike guy: Could I put cantilver brakes on a Bowery, and run cross tires?


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*No...*

you'd have to get something like a Bianchi San Jose for that. I just did a dirt road ride with the stock tires and had NO problems at all. I'm thinking when I get my 28's with some traction, I'll be rocking. I even went throught deep sand with no problem. Don't really need the 28s, but I got them anyway. May put the 26s on my cross bike for road use.


----------



## largegiant04 (Jun 23, 2004)

tj90 said:


> I like the olive drab over the 06! Nice touch with the "naked" aluminum rear dropout. What is up with your seat position?


The seat is adjusted now, it was too far forward. The angle that the picture was taken at makes the seat look pointed down, it is actually level. Well, the frame is now red and black. I wasnt too fond of the green.


----------



## wharfrat (Aug 20, 2007)

Any idea what size bottom bracket comes on this guy? Length? Thanks..


----------

